# Calcium supplements



## HempKnight (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi everyone. WELL…… I use calcium supplements for all of my lizards (like everyone should). Bone marrow disease is a terrible thing for any animal to get. 

I have given my tarantulas some crickets with the supplement but I don’t go out of my way to do it every feeding. I was wondering if anyone has used this for their inverts and if they see a good result. THANK!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

Not needed. Don't waste your time.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

They don't have bones per-say right? Just an exoskeleton made of chitin. SO I don't think that bone-marrow disease could be a concern.


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 17, 2007)

I don’t worry about bone marrow disease for my inverts. I was just stating that the calcium supplement is used so reptiles don’t get the dieses. I have seen some lizards with this dieses and it is very sad.

Even though insect don’t have bones the exoskeleton is just like bones. I would think that a high amount of calcium could make the exoskeleton stronger or could even help with molts. I was just curious if anyone uses it.


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

> I don’t worry about bone marrow disease for my inverts. I was just stating that the calcium supplement is used so reptiles don’t get the dieses. I have seen some lizards with this dieses and it is very sad. Even though insect don’t have bones the exoskeleton is just like bones. I would think that a high amount of calcium could make the exoskeleton stronger or could even help with molts. I was just curious if anyone uses it.


Calcium has nothing to do with a mantids exoskeleton. I doubt anybody uses it.


----------



## jfmantis (Jun 18, 2007)

Asa is right. Chitin doesn't even have any calcium in it. Chitin is C28H49N3O16.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitin

Although I do wonder what vitamins and minerals mantids need that humans also need. It would be interesting to know what pills you could feed your mantis to its benefit.


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 18, 2007)

That's cool. I didnt know Chitin didn't have calcium in it. I guess that answers my question :roll:


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 18, 2007)

yes unlike reptile, you don't have to dust your feeders with calcium. Honey and sugar water is better supplement for mantis compared to calcium. I have never used calcium for my feeders and all mantis are doing fine without it.


----------

